# Add User Submitted News back to portal?



## Deadmon (May 25, 2008)

I remember that User Submitted News was on the portal before, but it's been removed for a while now.
GBATemp has been a bit slow lately with news, and since USN is updated constantly, maybe add that back to the portal?

Unless you can, and I'm just dumb and can't find the option to.


----------



## Cjuub (May 25, 2008)

It's on the portal.
Just press the little "news" button on the top.


----------



## Urza (May 25, 2008)

Click "News" under Latest Discussion (top right of portal).


----------



## Deadmon (May 25, 2008)

Ah, so I did miss it. Thanks


----------

